# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  khanom jeen

## Enrico

Suche Rezept für "khanom jeen " oder wie immer man das schreibt. Vieleicht kann das ja einer hier zum nachmachen in Deutschland auftreiben.

----------


## schiene

@Enrico
Ostern sucht man Eier und nicht Rezepte für"khanom jeen "  :aetsch: 


Hier nen Link,ob er dir weiter hilft weis ich nicht  ::  
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=h ... e%26sa%3DG

----------


## Enrico

Auch nen schönes Rezept, aber erstmal sind wir auf der Suche nach den richtigen Nudeln.



Die scheinen sowas zu sein. Mal testen...

----------


## guenny

Moin Enrico,
Meine Frau kauft für Kanom jeen diese hier:

sie sagt, man kann auch andere nehmen, ist also nicht festgelegt.

----------

Die japanischen oder koreanischen Somen eignen sich wohl am besten für Kanom Chin.

Welches Nam Yah esst ihr denn am liebsten zu Kanom Chin? Mein Favorit ist Ganeng Gatii

----------


## Samuianer

Nam Yaa - auf Fisch "Plaa Tuu" oder Tuna (auch Dose) Basis mit Cocosmilch.

Gaeng Kiu Waan Gai - gruene Curry mit Huhn

und viel, viel Gruenzeuchs, sowie reichlich Sojabohnenkeimlinge.

----------


## wingman

Ich habe ja in Udon Thani schon Ratten auf dem Markt gesehen (geschlachtet). 
Meine künftige Frau bekommt bei derartigem fast einen Schock, fies grins.
Hat jemand ein Rezept dafür, vielleicht mit Bildern untermauert? Möchte sie mal etwas schocken...........................dann droht sie mir wieder    ::  .
Sie mag ja auch keinen Pla Ra oder Hühnerfüsse (Gottseidank).

----------

> Meine künftige Frau ...
> Sie mag ja auch keinen Pla Ra oder Hühnerfüsse (Gottseidank).


Sie kommt wohl wirklich nicht aus dem Isaan. Sehr gut.

----------


## wingman

nein, nicht aus dem isaan . als ich ihr sagte das ich schon gegrillte frösche gegessen habe...........na ja ihre begeisterung hielt sich sich in engen grenzen.

----------


## guenny

> Ich habe ja in Udon Thani schon Ratten auf dem Markt gesehen (geschlachtet). 
> Meine künftige Frau bekommt bei derartigem fast einen Schock, fies grins.
> Hat jemand ein Rezept dafür, vielleicht mit Bildern untermauert? Möchte sie mal etwas schocken...........................dann droht sie mir wieder    .
> Sie mag ja auch keinen Pla Ra oder Hühnerfüsse (Gottseidank).


Wingman, schau dich mal im Fotothread um, da gibts von mir eine Story zu "Zweiternte, nix für Farangs......"

Merke:
die wirklich interessanten Infos zu Thailand gibts HIER!

----------


## Dieter

An Reisnudeln geh ich nich ran, Glibberzeugs iiiiiiih.

----------

Glibbernudeln, lecker. Ich glaube heute gibt es unter anderem Yam Wun Sen.

----------


## Joseph

Wie man „Kanom Jeen“ zubereitet, dazu kann ich leider überhaupt nix sagen, ich kann nicht kochen (esse aber gern).

Aber dieser Thread hat mich angeregt, mal zu ergründen, warum das Zeug denn „Kanom Jeen“ (??????) heißt. Denn wörtlich heißt das „chinesische Süßspeise“. Aber in Nanjing z.B., wo ich 1 Jahr gelebt habe, habe ich niemals „kanom jeen“ gesehen.

In den unergründlichen Tiefen des (thailändischen) Internets bin ich fündig geworden, vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden?

Des Rätsels Lösung: In Khmersprachen (z.B. Mon) gibt es ein Wort „Kanohm“, das bedeutet „aus Mehl gemacht“, und ein weiteres Wort „djiihn“, das heißt ‚gar oder weich kochen’. „Kanom jeen“ heißt also „gar oder weich gekochte Speise, die aus Mehl gemacht wurde“. Und das trifft es ziemlich genau…

Joseph

----------


## big_cloud

Joo, die Nudeln die immer vom Loeffel rutschen (@Dieter) und deshalb mit Staebchen gegessen werden sollten


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------

Kanom Jeen werden nicht mit Stäbchen gegessen.

----------


## big_cloud

okay, dann machen die im Norden Thailands beim essen  halt was falsch.

----------

Du weißt schon von welcher Art Nudelgericht wir hier sprechen?

----------

> Kanom Jeen werden nicht mit Stäbchen gegessen.


Rischtisch  ::  

Big C verwechselt KanomChin mit Guatiew.

KanomChin gibt es auch in China, Korea und Japan. 

In Japan heissen sie Somen und werden u.a. wie in Thailand zu kleinen Nestern 
zusammengelegt.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Suche Rezept für "khanom jeen " oder wie immer man das schreibt. Vieleicht kann das ja einer hier zum nachmachen in Deutschland auftreiben.


Hallo, sind ja erst 3.5 jahre vergangen.........   :cool:  

?????????????????????????

?????????? ??????????????? > ???????????????????????
???????????????????????

????????????????? :
       1.  ?????????? ???????????????????????????????????? ???????????? "?????" ?????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????????????????????????????? ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????????????????
       2.  ??????? ?????????????????????????????? 50  ?.?. ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????? ?????????????
       3.  ?????????? ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?? ? ?????????????? ? ????????????????????????????????????????? ????????????????????????????????? 
       4.  ??????????????? ???????? 3-4 ???
       5.  ?????????????????? ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????
       6.  ????????????? ?????????????????????
       7.  ????????????? ????????????????????????? ????????????????????????????? (????????????????)

??????????????
1.      ???????????????????? 4 ???? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ? ????????????????????????????????????????????????? ????????????? 5-6 ???? ?????????????? 8 ??????????????????? 10 ???????????????? ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????????? ???
2.      ????????????????????????????????????? ????????????????????????? ??????????????
3.      ?? ?????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????? ????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????
4.      ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????????? ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???
5.      ?? ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????? ???????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????? ? ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????? 3-4 ???? ???????????????????????????????? ?????? ? ????????????????? ? ???? ? ????????????????????????
6.      ????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????????????????????
7.      ?????????????????????????????????????  ??? ????????????? 4 ??? ?????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????? ? ???????????????? ? ????????????? 2 ??? 3 ??????????? 4 ???????????????????????? ??????????????????????????????????????????????????
8.      ??? ????????????????????????????? ??????????????????????? ??????????????????????????(???????????) ????????????????? ????????????????????????? ? ??????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????? ????????????????????? ?  


????????   http://student.nu.ac.th/khnomjeen/page4.html  ???????????????????

----------

